# gestionnaire classe USB manquant



## Laurence 33 (4 Février 2011)

Bonjour, mon ordinateur ne reconnaissait plus mon imprimante, alors qu'à priori rien n'a été changé, j'ai donc trouvé un pilote d'installation mais l'impression n'est toujours pas possible, l'imprimante  se met en pause à chaque essai avec le message : gestionnaire de classe USB manquant... Je ne sais pas quoi faire, merci de me venir en aide!
Laurence


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2011)

Laurence 33 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas quoi faire


 indique nous ton modèle d'imprimante, la version de ton OS, et peut être qu'on pourra faire quelque chose pour toi


----------



## Laurence 33 (4 Février 2011)

Alors l'imprimante c'est une Lexmark X5495 Series et le mac c'est OS X...


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2011)

Il y a là des nouveaux pilotes pour Lexmark, valable en particulier pour la Lexmark X5400 Series&#8230;

Autrement tu as un fil un peu ancien sur Macgé, ici, même message d'erreur, avec une Lexmark.



Quant à


> le mac c'est OS X


ca renseigne assez peu sur la version de l'OS&#8230;


----------



## Laurence 33 (4 Février 2011)

Merci, je vais essayer les liens... alors j'ai trouvé, OS X version 10.5.8!


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2011)

Laurence 33 a dit:


> ... alors j'ai trouvé, OS X version 10.5.8!


Bien


----------



## Laurence 33 (4 Février 2011)

J'avance, j'avance!
A propos de mes difficultés avec mon imprimante, merci pour les liens;  j'ai téléchargé le pilote, et tout a l'air OK jusqu'à l'impression,  l'imprimante se met en pause avec le message Gestionnaire Classe USB manquant, donc je ne sais pas si c'est un problème d'installation ou autre chose qui m'échappe, comme beaucoup de choses en informatique...


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2011)

Vu que tu as aussi perdu les Préférences système, t'aurais pas fait une boulette un peu plus globale qui fait que tu ne peux plus non plus imprimer ?

Si tu réinstalles Leo, ou au moins tes pref système, + une màj combo + réparation des autorisations, peut être que tout va se remettre au carré ?


----------



## Laurence 33 (4 Février 2011)

J'ai ré-installé les préférences système, installé maj-Combo, je ne sais pas restaurer les autorisations...
et j'ai toujours la même message d'erreur à propos de la clé USB.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2011)

Réparation des autorisations : lance Utilitaire de disque (rangé dans le dossier Utilitaires), chois ton disque dur interne et lance la réparation.

Dans Imprimantes et fax (Préférences système), ton imprimante est bien reconnue ?


----------



## Laurence 33 (5 Février 2011)

Ca y est ca marche!!! Grand merci!!!


----------

